# Stolen aircraft report



## evangilder (Nov 16, 2006)

Keep an eye out, US members that fly or work/live near airports...



> * Aircraft is a 1978 Cessna 207A, Registration number N207BD, Serial number 20700425.
> 
> *Aircraft is reported to be blue and white with a gold stripe
> 
> 15 November 2006: At approximately 2:50 p.m. on November 2, 2006, three individuals representing to be two watchmen of Echo Services and the pilot of the aircraft, approached the airport security guards. When the three individuals were allowed clearance to the airport facilities, they burst in, aiming a weapon at the people who were there and reportedly taking hostage the security guards. One of the suspects approached the individual who was preflighting the aircraft to fly to San Jose and/or Cabo, South Baja California. The suspect took the keys of the aircraft from the insured, loaded the two other suspects in the aircraft, and immediately departed the airport in the aircraft with their course unknown.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow, the FAA should be able to track this though. I am sure they were seen on some kind of Radar at some point unless they were NOE or something.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2006)

this was obviously heavily planned, this can't just have been about the aircraft, had they just stolen things?


----------



## evangilder (Nov 16, 2006)

I would guess the illicit drug running is part of it.


----------



## Erich (Nov 16, 2006)

Drug raids or .............. ah I do not even want to think about it ................


----------



## evangilder (Nov 16, 2006)

Me either, E. There are a couple of possibilities here.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 16, 2006)

A 207 is like a flying SUV - a good airplane for hauling lots of pot!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 16, 2006)

Yep, either hauling drugs or perhaps illegals over the border?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> Yep, either hauling drugs or perhaps illegals over the border?



Too expensive for smuggling illegals - definitely for drugs....


----------

